# The Division Bildschirm Schwarz nach Intro(gelöst+Fix)



## Shmendrick (9. März 2016)

*The Division Bildschirm Schwarz nach Intro(gelöst+Fix)*

Weis jemand wie man das Löst wenn der Bildschirm Schwarz bleibt nach dem Intro der Virusepedemie?

Sys Win10,3570k,290r,ssd


----------



## steinf131 (9. März 2016)

*AW: The Division Bildschirm Schwarz nach Intro*

strg oder alt alt
f2 drücken oder systemsteuerung rein und zurück ins game klicken, vielleicht hast du trotz AMD karte einen zu alten Treiber drauf?


----------



## Shmendrick (9. März 2016)

*AW: The Division Bildschirm Schwarz nach Intro*

Problem gelöst:

Fix für mich:
Im Ubi Launcher wo ihr eure Spiele auswählt auf Division gehen und da habt ihr die Möglichkeit das Spiel zu Überprüfen.

Da drauf klicken,nun kommt ein kleines Fenster wo das Spiel überprüft  wird das dauert etwas(5 min bei mir) danach Startet das Spiel und  Installierte bei mir DX usw neu.Und schwups gings.Ich hab noch die Uplay  Einblendungen vorher ausgeschaltet.

Das müßt ihr in den Uplay Einstellungen selber machen,links oben auf das  Symbol mit den 3 Strichen,Einstellungen und da bei In-Game Enstellungen  für Kombatiple Spiele Aktivieren haken raus,kommt zwar ne Meldung beim  Spielstart aber dann trotzdem Starten drücken.


----------



## schmodel (23. März 2016)

*AW: The Division Bildschirm Schwarz nach Intro(gelöst+Fix)*

das geht bei mir leider nicht.
Ok mein Problem ist ähnlich aber nicht gleich.
Ich kann das Spiel genau 1 mal spielen und ordentlich beenden.
Beim nächsten Start bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz.
einziges wo hilft ist Neustart.
Beim nächsten Hochfahren lass ich die Dateien von Uplay reparieren.(Directx)
ob mit oder ohne haken-es läuft genau einmal und das Theater geht von vorne los-hab mich fast schon dran gewöhnt.


----------



## schmodel (24. März 2016)

*AW: The Division Bildschirm Schwarz nach Intro(gelöst+Fix)*

mir ist etwas aufgefallen.es passiert nur bei mir wenn ich es über das Desktopsymbol starte.
Beim Start über Uplay ist es mir seitdem nicht mehr passiert.
Warum auch immer -ist aber so


----------



## defPlaya (24. März 2016)

*AW: The Division Bildschirm Schwarz nach Intro(gelöst+Fix)*

Das Problem habe ich aber auch ab und zu!


----------



## DonCoco (27. März 2016)

*AW: The Division Bildschirm Schwarz nach Intro(gelöst+Fix)*

Der Trick ist das Spiel immer im Fenstermodus zu starten u. Dann mit alt u. Enter in vollbild zu wechseln. 

Starte ich das Spiel normal in vollbild, hab ich auch ein schwarzes Bild. Dann kann ich zwar zum Fenstermodus wechseln u. Ich hab das Bild aber kann nicht mehr zurück wechseln.

Starte ich aber gleich im Fenster Modus ist der Fehler noch nie aufgetreten u. Ich kann zum vollbild wechseln.


----------



## HisN (27. März 2016)

*AW: The Division Bildschirm Schwarz nach Intro(gelöst+Fix)*

Ich hab mir angewöhnt nachdem ich das Game über Uplay oder den Steam-Launcher gestartet habe, einfach keine Taste mehr anzufassen. Und schon gibts den Blackscreen nicht mehr


----------



## schmodel (27. März 2016)

*AW: The Division Bildschirm Schwarz nach Intro(gelöst+Fix)*

Hmm, soviele  Lösungsmöglichkeiten für ein Problem das gar nicht da sein dürfte


----------



## Dyos83 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: The Division Bildschirm Schwarz nach Intro(gelöst+Fix)*

Ich hatte das Problem auch. Mir hat lediglich alt + Tab geholfen ... scheint ein Bug zu sein.


----------

